# Can't hear sound on online videos



## Bcoop (Mar 8, 2005)

Whenever I play a online video such as Youtube I can't here the sound. I've checked all the settings in the volume control panel and all looks good. I can here sound fine when I play songs in Windows media player or when I play a DVD. I've tried rebooting the computer but that dosen't help either. Not sure where to look next. Any suggestions?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have the latest version of the Adobe Flash Player 10.0.22.87? For Internet Explorer, click here.

For non-Internet Explorer, click here.

If you do have Flash, uninstall it completely with this uninstaller, then reinstall it.


----------



## Bcoop (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm using firefox. I didn't have the latest version of Flash player, so I uninstalled it and installed the newest version. Still no sound. I did it also for IE with the same results. I noticed when I play a video i get a little static in my speakers during the video.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You could try updating your sound card driver.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

1. Click "Start".
2. Select "Run".
3. Type: sndvol32
4. Click "OK".
5. Make sure the following are not muted and the volume is up for "Volume Control" and "Wave".


----------

